# Why are white people so pathetic now?



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jun 14, 2020)

When did they all become such pussies?

My relatives are old enough to remember the French and the Americans in Vietnam; and most European states have long histories of subjugating other parts of the world. They were not the only people to do this, and both conquerors and slaves came from many races, creeds and cultures. 

It is uniquely the white races that seem to have lost this fire however. The Chinese are still ruled by a dynasty and sat upon the wheezing bodies of smaller client states around them. Africa has declined terribly since the white men left and the end of South Africa really was the nail in the coffin for any hope of native development not bought and directed by Israel or China. South America is still the coked up irrelevant shithole it always was too, but all of these people still retain some sense of national pride and determination to rule and govern themselves.

What the fuck happend to you people though? Less than a hundred years ago you were shooting the savages before they got within thirty feet; now you throw yourselves at their feet grovelling for the sin of actually existing. 

I'm not aiming this at a particular state in particular. America, Britain, Germany, Canada. Even my own native France is just as guilty. 

I see the backward shithole half of my family came from, we realised the way up was through the western way. But now I see the natives willingly dismantling everything to better resemble the desolate wastelands these zealots are so determined to bring here. 

I can see the mad on the internet ratings flooding in but I really just can't grasp it. What the fuck is wrong with white people? Why are you all collectively punishing yourselves stead of telling the woke, the muslims or whatever invader it is that week to fall in line or fuck off?

The angriest and most determined anti woke, Islam etc people I know in real life and online? Most of them aren't white. But if I had a cent for every white insta thot spewing this stuff I'd be in Forbes rich list now.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 14, 2020)

good times make soft people etc.


----------



## Draza (Jun 14, 2020)

Years upon years of telling whites that they should feel "guilt" and "shame" of their past history and ancestors. Feel bad for being born into a "privileged" life compared to other races. Also that even your existence is somehow a "problem" to others.


----------



## Foghot (Jun 14, 2020)

It's likely for the same reasons other races are dysfunctional: narrative and illusions fabricated by the various medias pepole consume pushed on the simpler minded for now an entire century (e.g: whites are naturally evil oppressors who engineered the bloddiest conflicts, blacks being helpless victims of slave markets).

You could argue that with first worlder comfort, pepole became more mentally and morally vulnerable, and while i do believe that to a certain degree, you can't really say or really prove mentalities changed, as these same pepole would've been, at another time period, been the same pepole going from village to village whipping themselves in Europe in the name of god in the Middle Ages, you also can't prove everyone has been poisonned by such mentalities by the sole fact that loads of pepole, including you, still kept their own set of beliefs, and believe it or not, it's neither rare nor very common, it's hard to find yes, but paradoxically, it isn't, because these "free minded" pepole naturally tend to live in smaller circles or by themselves.

Lots of pepole live their lives being told what to do rather than live by their own rules regardless of time periods.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Jun 14, 2020)

Don't you get that being a cuck takes real courage? Whites just have more courage than anyone else to be proud of not being proud.


----------



## Reverend (Jun 14, 2020)

because it's now "Stunning and Brave" to hate being white so all the white kids are trying to get +1, Likes, and <3 to show their Brave-o-meter.


----------



## Robert James (Jun 14, 2020)

Multiple reasons they worked so we'll because they start young and go on through most of life.

*1. Education*, it is more and more focused on telling you how bad white people were and are, I got to see textbook change from the chineese and the irish built the railroad to black men did it because whitey forced them, I got to see mining towns get memery holed and the fact that the U.S. bought the slaves change to white people captured them by hand. Reading stories like hucklebary fin or shakespear got replaced with stories about oppression and crazy Christians.

When you got to college you were encouraged to take a social studies class that turned into a mandatory pre-requisit. The amount of classes you had to take in that field grew to the point where you need to take a class based on a minority culture. 



Spoiler: Based Teacher



I shocked people by being the black guy that took a class on native americans, and while she informed us of how they were mistreated she let us know that they were violent people and that they would often raid each others camps for fun or sport.



*2. Entertainment* From a young age you are taught how awful Bigotry is and how hard black people have it, this is designed to give you empathy. It's also designed to make you consider bigot as the most evil thing someone can be. As you grow older the shows you watch have a stronger version of the message and are blunt about it, instead of stories of lizards mistreating birds it is stories about white people mistreating blacks. This isn't helped that the shows you watch want to make you act so the put the blame for the racism on people who don't act. Combine this with comedians that always insult white people making you laugh and associate that negative commentary with a positive memory and it starts to make sense.

*3. Letting Others Parent:* Both parents are expected to work regardless of their income level, stay at home parenting is shunned and made fun of. So you end up letting the state, daycare's, and the media raise your kids. As shown in point 1 and 2 the things designed to raise your kids are designed to make them hate whitey and since you can't put in the time to raise them they end up hating themselves.

*4. Law Enforcement is Against You:* Whether it be ruby ridge, Waco, or any glow in the dark fuck up whenever white people start to band together or even show pride in themselves they are immediately labeled extremest and may be put down if they get to big. Combine this with hate speech laws and the destruction of age old institutions, like the boyscouts, and you realize you can't have a backbone or you may lose your rights. I mean hell look at the Boogaloo Boys they glow in the dark so bright you can see them from miles but they still try to push people getting pissed at the protestors as extremist and dangerous.

*5. They Already Took One Of Societies Pillars out:* Listen I know fedora tippers are going to give me dumb and autistic ratings for this but the reality is the U.S. was a christian nation built on Christian morals but today those morals are gone and Christianity is a shell of it's former self. Since they already took out one of the key characteristics of the U.S. by mocking it and shaming it the people of the U.S. learned to hate the past and hate part of themselves, it's safe to assume most current day atheist come from "Christian" families, that they are ashamed of being duped, and can now be convinced that they are being tricked again.

*6. Mob rule:* The modern day human is a narcissistic sociopath too lazy to improve themselves and jealous of everyone around them. Since they refuse to build themselves up they will take people down and thanks to the education system, law enforcement, and entertainment they know they can tear down Bigot. Since all you need to do to be considered a Bigot is make an off color joke or be taken out of context they can do this to anyone they want.

*7. Good Times: *While cities are burning and police are being defunded the average white is still comfortable in their house, they have their vidya, their T.V. and their job until the bread or circuses are taken away they won't fight back. The powers at be understand how to boil a frog so they'll only take those away gradually so people won't notice.

TL: DR Years of being taught to hate themselves
Thank you for coming to my Ted Talk about why whitey will go extinct soon I feel ashamed that I wrote a thesis paper but I am known to ramble.


----------



## TheRedChair (Jun 14, 2020)

Reverend said:


> because it's now "Stunning and Brave" to hate being white so all the white kids are trying to get +1, Likes, and <3 to show their Brave-o-meter.



True, but these asshole don't realize that "Stunning and Brave" does not pay the bills.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 14, 2020)

College.


----------



## crocodilian (Jun 14, 2020)

Pretending to be a sad, pathetic victim garners more actual power in society than any other method (outside of controlling banks.)


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 14, 2020)

Tiny pp problems


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Jun 14, 2020)

lol white fragility the thread


----------



## No Exit (Jun 14, 2020)

When they realized their skin is the same of colour of the surrender flag.


----------



## Reverend (Jun 14, 2020)

TheRedChair said:


> True, but these asshole don't realize that "Stunning and Brave" does not pay the bills.



Who needs to pay the bills when everything is supposed to give everything to you for free.  This is how socialism works.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jun 14, 2020)

short answer: jews

long answer: leftism taking over russia, followed by western marxists (backed and partially controlled by KGB operations) taking over academia, media, and eventually all political and public life in the west



> The angriest and most determined anti woke, Islam etc people I know in real life and online? Most of them aren't white.


go on, have some white guy express determined anti woke, islam etc opinions in real life and online, see how long it takes for his entire life to be ruined and destroyed

edit: also, democracy with universal suffrage (especially womens suffrage) was a catastrophic mistake


----------



## YourUnclesDad (Jun 14, 2020)

White people do what they feel like doing.


----------



## FingersCrossed (Jun 15, 2020)

In all places throughout all of humanity, the grand majority of people (hereby 'good people') will do what is expected of them and believe what their society believes. Work the farm, join the army, become a doctor, or get a cushy office job for your family, for the Emperor, or for the abolition of slavery. The modern day is no different, only the beliefs have changed.
The unquestionable assumptions of the modern west, #AllLivesMatter and its spinoff #AllLivesAreEqual, mean that should not be any differences between one person and another person. One can clearly see that this never plays out in practice, so people start to hate whatever they perceive as the cause (black people, the Jews, the prison system, police, their boss, capitalism, socialism, etc.)
White people are visibly much more successful, which conflicts with this extremely core belief of #AllLivesAreEqual. Regardless of the actual reasons for this success, many conclusions are drawn, and this causes negative feelings in white and non-white people alike. The media, instant communications technology, and bad-faith meddlers all act as a catalyst, not creating but accelerating the growth and flourishing of these negative feelings.
'Good people' who are white believe in #AllLivesAreEqual sincerely, and will do what they can to help. They notice their better circumstances and see them as sin. They are taken advantage of by people with extreme personalities ('bad people') using a carrot-and-stick model, where the carrot is washing your hands of the sin of better circumstances and the stick is getting you fired from your job for misbehaving.

White people are doing what they've always done, what everyone's always done, which is to act out their role on society's stage. That's it! No NWO, Soros, or Clinton/Trump cabal necessary.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 16, 2020)

This whole question is a bigbrain version of "stop punching yourself", while you punch your little brother with his own fists.


----------



## Flynt's Missing Pecker (Jun 20, 2020)

Bombarded from preschool onwards with white guilt via the education system and media. 

Having no in-group preference is  seen by white liberals as a way to signal  their high status to others and show their superiority over working class whites.


----------



## Made In China (Jun 20, 2020)

White people were always pathetic, you just didn't notice because you were gurgling on your "AMERICA NUMBAH ONE" propaganda that used to be the norm before woke propaganda replaced it.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jun 20, 2020)

I don't know which white people you know, but lol, not all whites are weak, specially if they have black heritage in their family history.

I think your pathetic rants need to cease.


----------



## snailslime (Jun 20, 2020)

not trying to subjugate innocent people/wreck foreign lands = weakness

deep thoughts should be renamed to "galaxy brain takes"


----------



## EmuWarsVeteran (Jun 21, 2020)

snailslime said:


> not trying to subjugate innocent people/wreck foreign lands = weakness
> 
> deep thoughts should be renamed to "galaxy brain takes"



I thought that was the meaning of that name all along...


----------



## The Spice boi (Jun 21, 2020)

Its all a cover.

The Aryans are just laying low, gearing up for Holocaust 2: Electric Boogaloo


----------



## soft kitty (Jun 21, 2020)

Single moms, deadbeat dads, our failing education system, and social welfare programs.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jun 23, 2020)

Because everything else would be racist.


----------



## Positron (Jun 23, 2020)

Nietzschean slave morality.  Being weak and subservience is now seen as more virtuous than being assertive.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Jun 24, 2020)

A mixture of good times breeding weak men, corporate influence trying to pussify the population in general to make them more effective consoomer units (and they currently have their strongest grasp over Western countries), and Christianity generally being a more passive and tolerant religion compared to others, to it's own detriment.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jun 26, 2020)

dinoman said:


> Single moms, deadbeat dads, our failing education system, and social welfare programs.


And the internet, which has turned many people into either degenerates, overly social twits that do things like dox themselves or feed off of people's interests or fears (think the doomongers that think everytime North Korea threatens someone or some space event happens, the end times/rapture are near), or just bad/stupid people in general.


----------



## soft kitty (Jun 26, 2020)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> And the internet, which has turned many people into either degenerates, overly social twits that do things like dox themselves or feed off of people's interests or fears (think the doomongers that think everytime North Korea threatens someone or some space event happens, the end times/rapture are near), or just bad/stupid people in general.


The internet wouldn't necessarily be a problem if you solved all the previous ones. It's not necessarily a result of the internet itself, instead that falls into the 'shitty parenting' category. You should teach your child to use it responsibly.

The problem is when you use the internet nonstop, without a moral framework, and without limits, and with underdeveloped social skills.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jun 26, 2020)

dinoman said:


> The internet wouldn't necessarily be a problem if you solved all the previous ones. It's not necessarily a result of the internet itself, instead that falls into the 'shitty parenting' category. You should teach your child to use it responsibly.
> 
> The problem is when you use the internet nonstop, without a moral framework, and without limits, and with underdeveloped social skills.


Yeah, but I was meaning more about the adult population than the children/teenagers in my post.


----------



## soft kitty (Jun 26, 2020)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> Yeah, but I was meaning more about the adult population than the children/teenagers in my post.


I wasn't necessarily referring to exclusively young people. If you aren't raised right, you're going to be fucked up as an adult, too.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jun 26, 2020)

Being told constantly how their race is somehow evil for doing what every other race has done throughout history, and in most cases still does in modern times.  Ironically, the fact that whites feel any guilt for this, is proof positive that the allegations are baseless.  If you tell a good person that they're bad, they'll always have at least a moment of introspection to see if the allegation carries any weight.  If you tell an evil person they're bad, they simply won't care.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 26, 2020)

Positron said:


> Nietzschean slave morality.  Being weak and subservience is now seen as more virtuous than being assertive.



Ironically, the traditionalist faggots on /pol/ want to return to the system that Nietzche held up as the OG form of slave morality.

Granted, the fedora-tipping atheist fuckwads who idolize Nietzche are just as cringe-inducing as the traditionalist faggots in their own right.

Really, the flaws of the 21st Century Whites are very multi-faceted and a lot of it is tied into the wider flaws of Western society in general in the late 20th and 21st Centuries, particularly after the Cold War ended and there was no real single enemy to effectively rally against.

A lot of the problems in academia today are a result of the seeds planted by the Soviets in the 50's, 60's, and 70's finally bearing fruit nearly twenty years after the USSR collapsed and doing so via a failed generation that was angry at the failures of the Bush Administration and the letdown of Obama.

All that eventually snowballed into the current mess we're in.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Jun 27, 2020)

Cultural Marxism.


----------



## Distant Stare (Jun 27, 2020)

You mentioned that 100 years ago the West was self-defensive. However, only some of the West falls into this categorization. For decades this was in decline. Consider the British getting rid of slavery, and the abolition movement in the US. This was the beginning of the end. 

100 years is still a long time. That represents four generations of humans. Most people alive in 2020 have never spoken to someone from 1920, let alone listened to their advise. 

Generational wisdom decays rapidly unless it is transmitted every generation, which it has not been. Instead it has been errowded greatly every generation


----------



## Faket0Fake (Jun 27, 2020)

Plenty of white people are doing just fine outside of North America, which is burning to the ground and its puppet states in the UK. The US has always really cared about their image so they tend to do things that make them look good and what is hip changes really fast. Cancel culture,virtue signalling and so on are US trends and are most strongly followed over there where how you look is more important than the truth. I guess it's a symptom of a people who never really had to struggle,grew lazy and stopped caring about anything but themselves and how others view them. This is why America bottled it in Korea and Vietnam, the government and military became the bad guy and white people were already bad on TV as the civil rights movement gained steam so they began listening to all the dumb kids waving flowers around. The same thing is happening now but with more speed because of social media, everyone wants the good boy/girl points and not to be pure evil.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jun 28, 2020)

Distant Stare said:


> You mentioned that 100 years ago the West was self-defensive. However, only some of the West falls into this categorization. For decades this was in decline. Consider the British getting rid of slavery, and the abolition movement in the US. This was the beginning of the end.
> 
> 100 years is still a long time. That represents four generations of humans. Most people alive in 2020 have never spoken to someone from 1920, let alone listened to their advise.
> 
> Generational wisdom decays rapidly unless it is transmitted every generation, which it has not been. Instead it has been errowded greatly every generation


There's also the compounding effect on that caused by generations that opted to reject their original culture such as the baby boomers.


----------



## Quoookie (Jun 28, 2020)

too much momma pop hatorate passed down to them, so they hate people online, stay silent like a bitch face to face, 4:20 just dream the day and all the problems away, and taking in the ass by their boss(es)and Black Bubba in the all the truck stops and 7-11's

they need to STFU, Grow a solid pair, and say enough is enough its time for a change...without falling asleep on all those thoughts.


----------



## The giant penis of doom (Jun 28, 2020)

When nations started to tolerate kikes, that's when the problems started. They, as a group will never feel <insert your nation here> nationals. They are genetically and culturally disposed to sow discord and globalist crap. And since they are a smart bunch and nepotistic to a ridiculous degree, they'll take over a lot of the institutions in any country that allows them.

If you treat everyone equally then those groups who act as groups will dominate the masses, this is not rocket science.

So in short: when the healthy anti-semitism of western nations got shot by Dolfie. The fact that they had to take a side _against_ Hitler and ally with the bolsheviks is the source of most of the problems.


----------



## Chewing Glass (Jun 28, 2020)

Just to give an  take, and with the farms as a core example, that for every aging tranny that's spent their whole lives fulfilling themself with internet attention and sonic porn there's an equal invisible transient lurker that's been retelling them as a modern Aesop's fable, hopefully without also looking like an insane shut-in.

These are all complaints about perception, and it's  they're based on what is allowed to be perceived, not what we personally already see and know. Why look for the same generic hot chip charge they phone boomer take? The frog's been boiling and the heat is accelerating, had it not been accelerating we would be apathetic or incognizant to the things we knew slowly peeling away. The internet now is not the same one we've grown up with, it's no fun allowed, no dissenting opinions aside from sanctioned rebellion. With how naked leftists have become with trying to hand people crutches as hammers while making sure the only people that can have voices on the internet and in media be the only ones that cant talk to people face to face, if this is what's going to be advertised as the preferred model for society's autonomous masses as everything we burn everything we've known before for it along with the international library/forum of Alexandria, then hopefully aliens can look back at the 2010's as the most accepted and happiest troons have ever been for the whole of humanity.

We've never been in a better position to push back on a individual level, and to prod the people around you to see that what insta-thots and the mentally obese are doing for Marxism is the same as what Bill O' Reilly did for Christian fundamentalism, and that they're doing it for free.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Jun 28, 2020)

Other people have pointed out similar things, But I have my own specific view I've had stewing for a while now.
The current situation with white people isn't some universal jewish conspiracy, jews themselves are pretty fucking white as it is. There are currently people in places of power that may or may not just happen to be jews though that's much less important than their goal. The elite and people with various forms of authority, much like the eugenicists of old, have been blatantly slowly pushing for a situation they deem favorable to themselves. Now, unlike eugenacists, the goal isn't to create a superhman type entity, but rather to push all the lower castes into a mentality that creates a sort of "crabs in a bucket" type scenario. Whites are evil, whites are oppressors. That's the narrative.
Jews are white aesthetically, but also not when convenient to the elite, and are constantly told by the media how persecuted they are to create more of a divide. This results in a sort of cognitive dissonance in mixed race and jewish people where they hate themselves even more while also fearing for their existence when no real danger is currently present for them. Black people are told about how bad whitey is (ironically by wealthy whites) and then pass the message to other people of african descent. Although america is literally filled with a bunch of first or second generation immigrants who weren't around when slavery was a thing you have so many people who werent even affected by that shit at any point in their lineage each others throats now.
The reason white people are so fucking pathetic these days is a symptom of a much greater problem plaguing humanity as a whole right now. People need to break through these artificially constructed barriers, but to do that they'd need to betray the current nefarious system in place, and there's several methods set up t o punish people and effectively unperson them for trying. White people are extremely vulnerable to this and as such it's created an environment of either docile fear or enthusiastic compliance for good boy social media credit points. The worst part is to break these barriers wouldn't' even require a revolution or cultural upheaval. It'd just require people to just chill and talk with each other instead of accepting all these fucked up falsities as truths.
Tl/dr: the elite fear the grill and chill and will do anything to keep the different ethnicities hating themselves or each other


----------



## DrunkenDozing (Jun 28, 2020)

We have had it too good for too long. Basically. Its laziness. White people dont need to go backwards to imperialism or ethno nationalism but just need to cease with the self hatred. 

Whites were unfortunately the ones who were in power last before the world became more egalitatarian. Remember the mongols and the moors once conquered and brought Europe to heel. The Arabic Persian empire was once the largest in the world. Image what it would be like if say, ancient China got its shot together and conquered most of the world before equality based movements took root? They'd be getting all the flak that whites are now. 

Ultimately whites forgot what it was like to struggle. To have to fight with flesh and blood to even feed their families. Something that's very much a reality for other groups in the third world. When you have those kinds of concerns to occupy you, the screechings of some college educated soyboy will be meaningless to you. If he or she dare tries to impede your work you would just beat them to a pulp. I really doubt that a BLM protest would go over well at a Chinese sweatshop, despite the message applying to them as oppressed workers. Fuck that, despite how much they may hate it, they fucking need that money so their kids wont literally starve to death. Take your protest signs somewhere else and fuck off.

So honestly the current climate might be just what white people need. Take away all the ease and leisure and whites will be forced to adapt and become tougher. The self loathing will integrate with the other races or die childless. Good. Let em.  Remind whitey what struggle means and then we will stop caring about some blowhard with a degree screeching at us. Plain and simple.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 29, 2020)

The giant penis of doom said:


> When nations started to tolerate kikes, that's when the problems started. They, as a group will never feel <insert your nation here> nationals. They are genetically and culturally disposed to sow discord and globalist crap. And since they are a smart bunch and nepotistic to a ridiculous degree, they'll take over a lot of the institutions in any country that allows them.
> 
> If you treat everyone equally then those groups who act as groups will dominate the masses, this is not rocket science.
> 
> So in short: when the healthy anti-semitism of western nations got shot by Dolfie. The fact that they had to take a side _against_ Hitler and ally with the bolsheviks is the source of most of the problems.


So close, yet so far.


----------



## Stoneheart (Jun 29, 2020)

We allowed woman to speak openly and disallowed to beat them.


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Jun 29, 2020)

Some might be truebelivers but 90% are just people not wanting to risk losing their jobs and nodding to crazies.
It was the case since... always. Religious nuts, feminist nuts, war nuts, racist nuts, lgbt nuts. Its always the loud minority.

Why risk getting canned by expressing your thought? No one will give a fuck and you wont get through their hollow skulls no matter how right you are


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Jun 29, 2020)

People have already said most of what I said, but Europe was subjugated under Muslim rule for  around 400 years. I'm sure plenty of people thought the whites then were pussies. Then one day, they had enough, and started a crusade. And another. And another after that. And ANOTHER after that. A funny painter man also caused a second world war that wasn't even 30 years apart from the previous one. Anywhere from 70 to 85 million people died. Call it a meme or hyperbole if you want, but whites practically perfected genocide and murder. Of course a sleeping bear seems pathetic, but if it's pushed far enough, it will bite back, not letting go.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Jun 29, 2020)

White people are whatever Google wants them to be.


----------



## Grog (Jun 29, 2020)

We have a system of morals that was designed by the jews to make white nations weak. Current white people are running on a software that directly works against their own interests. There's nothing more to it than that.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jun 29, 2020)

snailslime said:


> not trying to subjugate innocent people/wreck foreign lands = weakness
> 
> deep thoughts should be renamed to "galaxy brain takes"


this is how the world works though. strength and power, and the will to use them, are all that really matters in the big picture. kill or be killed, conquer or be conquered, destroy or be destroyed. and your position seeks to put our people in the camp that gets killed, conquered, and destroyed.

we now look back on more than half a century of playing 'nice', and where has it lead us? to the brink of being made into minorities in our own homelands, subject to constantly increasing hostility and abuse from the exact same people that 'nice' is directed towards.

it doesn't take a genius to recognize this self-destruction for what it is, or where it's leading us in the near and long term future


----------



## Demislob (Jan 7, 2021)

Because whites are complacent in being hated. Most just laugh it off nervously or try to apologize. Look at the majority of "race humor" nowadays. It's always about how whitey bad or how some black guy doesnt understand why whitey doesn't like food with spice, which is generalizing people to the fullest extent. That seems to be okay for any race to do, besides the whites of course. 

Also, its socially acceptable to be casually racist towards whites, and my only explanation for this is that a lot of blacks get told by their parent/s how they are pretty much screwed from the start and that it's all whiteys fault, rather than try to break the mold and get a real life. Being a victim is always easier than owning up to generations of the same bullshit that's plaguing black communities everywhere. 

I was on the toilet when I typed this so sorry if its shit. Ha,


----------



## Gloomy guest (Jan 7, 2021)

Honestly it's payback time. White people deserve what they got coming for them, they gave me tinnitus. White people are responsible for everything bad in the world and my life.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Jan 7, 2021)

Why didn’t the white people in the US Capitol building yesterday actually take anything of importance? You’re in Pelosi’s office and you don’t steal her computer?


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Jan 7, 2021)

DrunkNDoziNDragN said:


> Ultimately whites forgot what it was like to struggle. To have to fight with flesh and blood to even feed their families. Something that's very much a reality for other groups in the third world. When you have those kinds of concerns to occupy you, the screechings of some college educated soyboy will be meaningless to you. If he or she dare tries to impede your work you would just beat them to a pulp. I really doubt that a BLM protest would go over well at a Chinese sweatshop, despite the message applying to them as oppressed workers. Fuck that, despite how much they may hate it, they fucking need that money so their kids wont literally starve to death. Take your protest signs somewhere else and fuck off.
> 
> So honestly the current climate might be just what white people need. Take away all the ease and leisure and whites will be forced to adapt and become tougher. The self loathing will integrate with the other races or die childless. Good. Let em.  Remind whitey what struggle means and then we will stop caring about some blowhard with a degree screeching at us. Plain and simple.


Ironically, the salvation for America lies with Latinos if this is the case. Not because they're half-white or based; they're still Democrat voters who want gibs, but they definitely don't like Black people or Soypods.


----------



## NJBear (Jan 7, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> this is how the world works though. strength and power, and the will to use them, are all that really matters in the big picture. kill or be killed, conquer or be conquered, destroy or be destroyed. and your position seeks to put our people in the camp that gets killed, conquered, and destroyed.
> 
> we now look back on more than half a century of playing 'nice', and where has it lead us? to the brink of being made into minorities in our own homelands, subject to constantly increasing hostility and abuse from the exact same people that 'nice' is directed towards.
> 
> ...


----------



## Never Scored (Jan 8, 2021)

If your day consists of getting up, leaving your apartment (where everything is taken care of for you, no shovelling snow, no repairing shit, etc), taking public transport to your job, going to a job where you sit all day, finishing up work, getting expensive ethnic take-out, taking public transport back to your apartment, then lying in bed on your phone until you go to sleep, no shit you're going to be a weak little faggot.

What percentage of white men in Western cities did I just describe? Has to be over half. Anything worth doing is hard, and most young white men avoid anything that's hard and so they're babies who never do anything worth doing.

Basically this:


----------



## The best and greatest (Jan 8, 2021)

Fagatron said:


> When did they all become such pussies?


I wouldn't know, I'm Irish.


----------



## PaleTay (Jan 9, 2021)

Women, first of all marriage is extremely undesirable and therefore there is less investment in society. Not only do progressive women create the risk of #MeToo, and a culture that goes after your money/livelihood if you say anything offensive but conservative women believe in things like the glass ceiling and push Neocon workplace policies which make it difficult for people to succeed without pleasing the SJWs as experience matters more than a portfolio.


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Jan 9, 2021)

So, when are the hard times created by weak men coming?


----------



## brentkanaris (Jan 9, 2021)

737 MAX Stan Account said:


> So, when are the hard times created by weak men coming?


We're already here. Either you're lucky or it hasn't got to you yet.


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Jan 9, 2021)

brentkanaris said:


> We're already here. Either you're lucky or it hasn't got to you yet.


Lemme take off the nightmare vision goggles and see if anything is different.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Jan 9, 2021)

Give us the strength... to cleanse the earth of the milk chalk scurge.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Jan 9, 2021)

Fagatron said:


> When did they all become such pussies?
> 
> My relatives are old enough to remember the French and the Americans in Vietnam; and most European states have long histories of subjugating other parts of the world.  They were not the only people to do this, and both conquerors and slaves came from many races, creeds and cultures.


Lmao, the Vietnam War was about preventing the takeover of Vietnam by a Communist regime, not about "subjugation".

And there have been plenty of wars and conflicts since Vietnam, the Afghanistan and Iraq Wars in particular.


Fagatron said:


> It is uniquely the white races that seem to have lost this fire however. The Chinese are still ruled by a dynasty and sat upon the wheezing bodies of smaller client states around them. Africa has declined terribly since the white men left and the end of South Africa really was the nail in the coffin for any hope of native development not bought and directed by Israel or China. South America is still the coked up irrelevant shithole it always was too, but all of these people still retain some sense of national pride and determination to rule and govern themselves.


You're conflating "national pride" with silly tribal sentiments which are just a hallmark of low intelligence, low accomplishment, and anti-meritocratic traits. (The same type of "tribal" sentiments which are the hallmark of "woke", identarian left-wingers who have no superior trait or merit to identify with beyond superfluous things such as skin color, sexual "identity", etc - so you're in the same camp as them).

And your statement about "ruling and governing oneselves" means nothing - are you saying that people in Saudi Arabia or North Korea have more rights to "self-governance" than people in 1st world countries?



> What the fuck happened to you people though? Less than a hundred years ago you were shooting the savages before they got within thirty feet; now you throw yourselves at their feet groveling for the sin of actually existing.


More nonsensical rhetoric and appeals to emotion over reason.

There's no difference between "shooting savages" in some war 100 years ago than there is in the Iraq or Afganistan Wars or any other recent international conflict. Much as how slaves were never "invaders", they were brought here.

So this is nothing but emotionally-laden propaganda, and examples of insecure people demanding some pretense to "acceptance" on the basis of irrelevant things like skin color, due to lacking anything actually desirable to put on the table such as intellectual, economic, or creative qualities.

 (This is why successful nations don't care whether some white meth head is "triggered", for example, by, say, successful black businessmen or women who have intellectual or creative things to offer above and beyond mere "skin color"- it wouldn't be in their interest to do so).

Plus it also means you obviously hate developed religion like Christianity due to it promoting peace or bridging racial boundaries, and would prefer, bloody 3rd world tribal religion from sub-Saharan Africa which promotes racism, genocide, and so on.



Fagatron said:


> I'm not aiming this at a particular state in particular. America, Britain, Germany, Canada. Even my own native France is just as guilty.
> 
> 
> I see the backward shithole half of my family came from, we realised the way up was through the western way. But now I see the natives willingly dismantling everything to better resemble the desolate wastelands these zealots are so determined to bring here.


Nope, everything you're promoting is not "Western" the hallmark of backwards shitholes and 3rd world countries where people only identify on the basis of "race" and "tribalism" due to lacking any intellectual, economic, or artistic accomplishments - which are the hallmarks of 1st world countries (any 3rd world, sub-Saharan African shithole could be "racist" and "tribalistic").

As well as the silly idea that any of these positive qualities are specifically "Western" to begin with (historically, such as during the Middle Ages, other parts of the world such as Asia and Arabia were culturally ahead of Europe - much as how America's status as a "superpower" is very recent; the hallmark of the post-WWII economic boom. (Prior to that America wasn't a superpower at all, and had inferior overall technology to Nazi Germany during WWII).



Fagatron said:


> I can see the mad on the internet ratings flooding in but I really just can't grasp it. What the fuck is wrong with white people? Why are you all collectively punishing yourselves stead of telling the woke, the muslims or whatever invader it is that week to fall in line or fuck off?


There aren't any "invaders" or "genocide" - this is just more silly "feels over reals" and emotionally laden rhetoric. (If we could let worthless members of the white race die off and replace them with superior thinking men and women of other races, it would be totally in our interest to do so - smart people don't reduce everything to physical traits or superfluous senses of "identity" like stupid people and backwards shitholes do comparatively).



Fagatron said:


> The angriest and most determined anti woke, Islam etc people I know in real life and online? Most of them aren't white.


They're probably taking big black dick up the rear in the general population.

Plus Islam has more redeeming cultural value than some fat, white anime-masturbating freak of nature anyway (e.x. moderate, socially conservative Islam would be a more culturally desirable import - and if we could guarantee that they would only stone Incels, anime masturbators, etc to death - and leave others, such as Christians alone - I would invite them here wholesale.



Fagatron said:


> But if I had a cent for every white insta thot spewing this stuff I'd be in Forbes rich list now.


That's what happens when all of your political "views" comes from Instathot Twitter messages instead of reading any actual book, or anything written above the 6th grade reading level, lmao


----------



## ForgedBlades (Jan 9, 2021)

It starts in the public schools. Every single piece of literature taught from fourth grade on, and every single history lesson is how shitty white people treated blacks, Indians, and Jews. I'd probably hate myself too after being subjected to that for a decade.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Jan 9, 2021)

Flynt's Missing Pecker said:


> Bombarded from preschool onwards with white guilt via the education system and media.


So stuff that no one even cares about or remembers beyond the 6th grade reading level,  unless they arrest at that level and never so much as read a book, meh...

If there are actually people stupid enough to use "the mass media" and the 6th grade reading level it's marketed to as their entire perspective on the outside world, then they're partly at fault themselves.



Flynt's Missing Pecker said:


> Having no in-group preference is  seen by white liberals as a way to signal  their high status to others and show their superiority over working class whites.


It is superior; the hallmark of 1st world nations is identity on the basis of higher things such as values, intellectual history, culture, religion, creativity, etc - not purely "primal" things like physical traits.

If you want to reduce everything to race, blood, or superfluous physical traits, then Sub-Saharan Africa is more up your alley.

"Working" class is a nonsense term in the 21st century and has nothing to with "race" either (a plumber or an electrician makes way more money than a person working an average "desk job").



Positron said:


> Nietzschean slave morality.  Being weak and subservience is now seen as more virtuous than being assertive.


You know that Nietzsche died living off of his female relatives and never accomplished anything beyond writing his silly books (rather than actually succeeding at anything he recommended doing in the books) right?

Nietzsche was also a pussy compared to Max Stirner and other so-called "nihilists"; even at being a nihilist, he was pretty weak and mediocre.



> It starts in the public schools. Every single piece of literature taught from fourth grade on, and every single history lesson is how shitty white people treated blacks, Indians, and Jews. I'd probably hate myself too after being subjected to that for a decade.


Yeah, but who believes that nonsense or the low-intelligence and educative level which it's marketed to, unless they stop reading the second they graduate HS and spend the rest of their life working in the waffleshop. Pretty much any marginally normal person who's ever so much as read a (any book), particularly ones on history, law, criminology, logic, and subjects of that nature would know what's nonsense and what's not, rather than just un-intellectually regurgitate any little lie some parent or sub-par teacher told them at a level anyone able to address the most basic logical fallacy would easily debunk. lmao



Positron said:


> Nietzschean slave morality.  Being weak and subservience is now seen as more virtuous than being assertive.


Nietzsche was a pussy compared to Jesus or even other so-called "nihilists" like Max Stirner.

Jesus died on a f-ing cross; Nietzsche died living off of female relatives and had no accomplishments other than writing his books (rather than ever actually _doing_ any of the stuff he wrote about).



> A mixture of good times breeding weak men, corporate influence trying to pussify the population in general to make them more effective consoomer units (and they currently have their strongest grasp over Western countries), and Christianity generally being a more passive and tolerant religion compared to others, to it's own detriment.


So you're saying that crass consumerism is something which only affects whites, not black or anyone else?

Crass consumerism may be a negative affect of 1st world countries or economic booms, but it's not exactly something which has racial boundaries.


----------



## soy_king (Jan 11, 2021)

Fagatron said:


> When did they all become such pussies?
> 
> My relatives are old enough to remember the French and the Americans in Vietnam; and most European states have long histories of subjugating other parts of the world. They were not the only people to do this, and both conquerors and slaves came from many races, creeds and cultures.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can feel the Frenchness oozing out of this OP.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Mar 24, 2021)

I've heard white Americans claim they're a minority. How fucking retarded. They're white population is still over 200 million!! they don't know how lucky they are. Imagine being a white person in South Africa these days. These people can't even get jobs because the black majority is blocking them from employment and they're being murdered frequently.


----------



## cybertoaster (Feb 7, 2022)

Near the end of the Roman empire the elites didn't even speak latin anymore since it was considered the language of the plebs and greek was more "sophisticated" to them. This was just one of many social changes that basically stripped the empire and the city of Rome itself from its former identity. Sure the fall of the republic was a bad omen but the fact its the empire actually reached its zenith under the caesars, not the republic. The degradation could've happened under the republic as well.

There are other examples from history that we should consider. The Old Kingdom of Egypt, the one that built all the pyramids, basically bankrupted itself into a civil war. The New Kingdom reached all the way to modern turkey but barely survived a global collapse that destroyed most of the civilized world at the time and left it so crippled that ancient egypt never regained its glory.

The Greeks defeated everybody as a join entity despite being a bunch of independent cities/states hold together only by cultural similarities. And only got conquered by Rome when their internal squabbles made them weak.

The semites rose under Phoenicia and then Carthage thinking they could out-think and out-compete everybody with commerce. Then they got too cocky and Rome literally salted the earth in those places.

The Sumerians lost their empire when the Akkadian "minority" took over and created a system where they were all equal but the akkadians were more equal than the sumerians if you catch my drift. Eventually the akkadians went soft and got rekt by barbarians, and the sumerians went into revenge-mode and basically recreated their empire based on the idea of getting back at everybody and little else. Then climate change fucked them and it all collapsed.

Any similarities with the present are _pure coincidence._


Robert James said:


> I shocked people by being the black guy that took a class on native americans, and while she informed us of how they were mistreated she let us know that they were violent people and that they would often raid each others camps for fun or sport.


I don't get it, did the teacher say that about natives so as to now offend you for some reason?

As for your other points, many look like things I seen in countries like Brazil and South Africa. Basically everything its falling apart or its barely hold together with spit, but people somehow got used to this Schrodinger-like state of things and instead of doing something they stay inside. You got entire cities within cities in places like Rio, Sao Paolo, Cape Town and Joburg, its like super-gated communities where you don't even have to step out to do anything besides flying abroad.

I think we're not far from seeing this stuff in our shores.


StraightShooter2 said:


> So stuff that no one even cares about or remembers beyond the 6th grade reading level,  unless they arrest at that level and never so much as read a book, meh...
> 
> If there are actually people stupid enough to use "the mass media" and the 6th grade reading level it's marketed to as their entire perspective on the outside world, then they're partly at fault themselves.
> 
> ...


I'm actually responding to your other post which for some reason I can't quote but whatever: we actually had the technological edge over the Germans in WWII, we already had a fully mechanized army while they were still using horses in many areas of the army. People point at the wunderwaffe stuff like the Tiger/Panther tanks, the V1/V2 bombs, etc, then forget we had the superfortress bombers and radar while the Germans failed at creating high-altitude pressurized bombers and radar systems that worked properly. Sure our tanks were shit but that's because the sherman was optimized for transport since it had to be shipped from the other side of the planet, we could've built a huge tank like the Tiger but how the hell we get it over there?. At the end of the day numbers won the war, and the V-bombs as impressive as they were couldn't do even a fraction of the damage our bombers did.

Of course had Germans figured out fission earlier on those V2s would have changed everything, but they didn't, we did.


----------



## BipolarPon (Feb 7, 2022)

Because it's not ok to be white. She's getting in with the times.


----------



## Haint (Feb 8, 2022)

Fear of the other.


----------



## Shidoen (Feb 8, 2022)

We felt bad for niggers despite niggers being bad.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Feb 11, 2022)

Conditioning and cowardice.


----------



## RandomTwitterGuy (Feb 14, 2022)

Well, that is because "White people" are weak Americans who lost their history and the only defining feature they have is their skin color.


----------



## byuu (Feb 14, 2022)

Because they spent all their time crying on internet forums about how pathetic they are instead of taking control of their own lives.


----------



## Fish Fudge (Feb 14, 2022)

Why waste energy on a problem that solves itself?


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Feb 14, 2022)

It's very simple. OP. White people are very susceptible to social suggestion, and we've been told that we either always have been, or should be, pussies. You've been pressured to be a pussy your entire life, and you probably never even noticed, because you thought it was normal. You've been taught to "be the better man", that control is an "illusion", "let indigenous bipoc trannies of color speak, sweaty" and that greatness has already been achieved in the past, so there are no true existential goals left now. You've been softened by goods and services that can fix virtually every problem with your daily life, you probably don't exercise because you really don't have to. You eat what you want, you never think about the caloric or chemical makeup of what you eat.

You were, if you grew up post-9/11, subjected to many seminars on zero tolerance policies on this or that in school, and were probably diagnosed and prescribed amphetamine salts if you ever stepped out of the insanely autistically specific and rigid lines drawn out by whoever educated you. You've probably been to counseling therapy, where the therapist loads you up on SSRIs and tells you to have a lot of "self-care days" and a lot of other nonsense shit that probably helps your immediate mood, but is self-destructive in the long run. If you're male, you've probably been told at some point to be more emotionally open or available, and suddenly lose people around you when you give that a try. You probably also had childlike fuckups for parents if they were Gen X or Y, and either helicoptered you, paid absolutely no attention to you, or tried to make you gay (but that's really more a Gen Y thing).

Basically, you were fucked from the start, and it actually takes effort to do anything more than just exist, but that doesn't come for free. If you ever step out of line and decide not to be a pussy, and you probably wouldn't due to the social consequences, your behavior is ascribed the label of toxic, and you become ostracized for life.  But you probably already knew all of that, didn't you? You can't have your cake and eat it too. If you want to be a non-pathetic white person, you basically have to sacrifice your social status, and probably some money, too. The way the economy's been hasn't really made it all that tantalizing, unless you're a martyr who will be immediately forgotten.

 People are weak faggot pussies today because it's never been easier to be a weak faggot pussy if you can make a cunthair above 22k a year. This hasn't affected other races quite as badly, because they're either worse off than we are in the faggot department (asians), or don't make enough money to candy crush and netflix their lives away because they're too busy smoking crack (blacks).

We never even got into how the government has made you a faggot, but I'm sure you can make your own inferences.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Feb 14, 2022)

They're terrified that literally every single organization, movement, or group that claims to advocate for them is a honeypot full of alphabet boys. There's a reason why calls to action are extremely common and taken at face value in non-white circles, but literally every single call to action in white circles is immediately labelled as being the act of a glowie.

When was the last time you heard of a black supremacist being afraid that there might be federal agents spying on him?


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Feb 14, 2022)

Unyielding Stupidity said:


> They're terrified that literally every single organization, movement, or group that claims to advocate for them is a honeypot full of alphabet boys. There's a reason why calls to action are extremely common and taken at face value in non-white circles, but literally every single call to action in white circles is immediately labelled as being the act of a glowie.
> 
> When was the last time you heard of a black supremacist being afraid that there might be federal agents spying on him?



When have they been wrong?


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Feb 14, 2022)

The powers that be have banked on white people choosing comfort over dignity and they’ve been right so far. Think of the big brained centrists who stroke themselves that if they do absolutely nothing, everything will fall into place via well timed deus ex machinas that they’ve seen in the movies or for some, animes. Trump was that deus ex machina, now it’s baste minorities.

That’s basically the plan all along: make it too comfortable to do anything until it’s too late. I argue that we hit that point already, likely in the 2000s between 9/11 and The Great Recession. At this point, America is $30 trillion in the hole, far too significant to ever get out of and our vibrant members of society are too addicted to gibs to ever stop. So whatever multiculti hellscape that comes from a post-white society is going to be short lived.

It’s one for the history books. Assuming literacy will be enough of a thing for most people in 2200.


----------



## PaleTay (Feb 15, 2022)

I'm believing more and more that the answer is white trash, tied into the idea that those with low education levels but high compliance and politeness caused a lot of issues. I think the biggest issue is having kids work retail or fast food while they're in high school, they won't have time to learn skills, won't really read by themselves or look into what they're being taught, and it really hammers home that authority and seniority are the only things which matter.


----------



## Begemot (Feb 16, 2022)

Whiteness is intrisicly broken, it's already baked in. Yakyb created you cavebeasts to be our beasts of burden and our sexual helpmeets. Unfortunately, the use of tricknology allowed you to defeat your Black masters. Only through the subjugation of whites towards Black dicks will true equilibrium emerge.


----------



## gang weeder (Feb 16, 2022)

After WWII, the populations of affluent nations were vulnerable to mass propaganda/psyops on a scale never seen before due to the prevalence of TV and the centralization of power/culture at the national level. As communications tech on this level didn't exist in previous generations boomers and the like were totally naive to it and easily suckered, it was something people had never dealt with before and thus it was mega effective at brainwashing them.

With each subsequent generation though you can see that more and more people learn better, among young people, even the leftists don't trust TV news anymore. Likewise the advent of the Internet disrupted this as the government cannot centrally control and censor Internet communications nearly so easily as they have with TV/radio/etc. This is why shit is so crazy right now is because they are flailing desperately trying to regain control of the narrative and make white people go back to sleep, so to speak.


----------



## Digi Faggot (Feb 17, 2022)

Japan produced legal CP in the form of drawings and managed to spread porn addiction to all the countries using the internet. Whites took the bait, and now they just want to sit in their chair listening to soft loli breathing and jerk off while living off their parents who were successful. As always, Rome will fall to sexual deviancy.


----------



## whogoesthere (Feb 17, 2022)

The media portrays things differently to reality, thats why people think whites are weak and just eating shit. The very fact you see such aggressive actions towards whites is some evidence that whites are not going out without a fight, a fight whites have had before and have always won remember. 

The media shows us what it wants us to do, do not believe the lies, regardless of how you feel about them. For example, whats the most common interracial couple shown in the media. White women and a black man. You see it all over the place. Now in reality, whats the least likely interracial pairing, white women and black men. In fact, white women are the least likely to date outside of their own race. White men and black men however are the most likely, asian women being the most likely female. But the media shows a very different story, aggressively. 

I am white, and I dont have any family or friends who have dated outside their race. I also don't know any trannies, and they fucking show up everywhere to where people think its far more common that reality. 

Step into the real world and talk to real people and you will find more people think along the same lines as you do, you are not as alone as you think. (my gran is the most racist person I know, she would make Hitler blush. A white woman who is from the middle class who is completely at odds with how the media portrays people like her).


----------



## Jarch6 (Feb 17, 2022)

(((Subversive))) elements seized power and have been directing society. If you understand this and how malleable most people are it shouldn't be surprising. It's like asking why your uncle john who used to be a navy seal is a decrepit husk of his former self when he's laying in a hospital bed because he has a brain tumor.


----------



## Narutard (Feb 17, 2022)

Feminism happened. Women’s instinct is to care for something. This used to be their children, but ever since women joined the workforce, started to vote etc. birthrates have plummeted. Their instinct still drives them to look after _something_, however, and that _something_ is now whatever pity story the media spoonfeeds them: Niggers, spics, trannies, farm animals… you name it.
But the “men” who allowed women to get away with this shit because they somehow thought it’d increase their odds at losing their virginity have played their part as well.


----------



## Mayor Adam West (Mar 20, 2022)

We stopped believing in God. Christianity is what made the West great.


----------

